

World’s First Airline To Accept Bitcoin - pilsetnieks
https://www.airbaltic.com/airbaltic-worlds-first-airline-to-accept-bitcoin

======
alexsilver
Pretty sure this is more of a publicity stunt than anything else but still,
things are moving in an interesting direction!

------
brain5ide
Using airBaltic to get to Hamburg for CCC every year. This goes along with my
direction.

------
gergles
These stories of "another merchant using Coinbase/Bitpay/etc." don't do
anything to stimulate intellectual curiosity. Flagged.

~~~
pilsetnieks
I find it interesting that an airline, one of a different class of companies
that haven't previously accepted BTC, does so now. Not to mention that it is a
99.8% state-owned company.

------
aianus
I love bitcoin, but buying airline tickets with bitcoin is a terrible idea.
Airlines go bust all the time with zero warning and anyone who pays with
cash/bitcoin is going to be out a lot of money.

~~~
pilsetnieks
Not very likely in this case - it's a state-owned flag carrier, it's been
propped up a few times already and it didn't go under when it had massive
losses so it won't happen now when it's finally turning a profit.

